# Take A Sniff! The Best Non-Toxic Perfumes To Keep You Smelling Like A Rose



## mithudas9797 (8 d ago)

Cheap perfumes contain more harmful substances.


----------



## Fergaloss (13 d ago)

I have heard that perfume contains some dangerous substances that can harm people, but there are very few, so the legislation does not restrict perfume in any way. I live by myself and don't worry about the fact that perfume can harm my health. I don't save money when buying perfume because I want to smell expensive. I have been using Parfums de Marly Herod Eau for over 2 years. I saw this perfume for the first time here www.decantx.com and decided to order it. This perfume complements my image perfectly.


----------

